# [BDL] The top 10 small forwards of the last decade



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *3. Tracy McGrady*
> 
> McGrady's been grimacing and in pain for most of the decade, but he's also been a standout wing. At his best, and at his healthiest, he has no limitations. No holes, nothing to work on, nothing to worry about.
> 
> Pity that he's had so, so much to worry about.


Full list


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

He got hurt too much, if he was healthy he will be #2.:smackalot:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

See with Tmac early on you saw a player that could have been spectacular. One of the greatest ever. Health brough him down first, but soon his attitude as well drug him down further. Tmac's career in a nutshell is the great that never was.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Also, when did Joe Johnson become a SF?? I always thought he was a SG/PG??


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah, they played a bit fast and loose with the definition of SF. 

Still, when McGrady's been healthy, he's certainly been a dynamic SF.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Where is Deng?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ On IR?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Krstic All Star said:


> ^ On IR?


Yeah ok, _Knicks fan_. 

:smackalot:


----------

